# It must be fun



## mrayp

это наверно развлечение?


----------



## Grizlyk

It must be fun = (это) должно быть весело

Ex: То, что ты предлагаешь, должно быть весело.
На вечеринке должно быть весело.
Нам там, наверное, будет весело.


----------



## mrayp

So должно can be used the same way in Russian as "must" in English, to express not necessity but probability?


----------



## Grizlyk

yes it is


----------



## slavic_one

mrayp said:


> So должно can be used the same way in Russian as "must" in English, to express not necessity but probability?



As far as I know, 'must' is udes to express necessity! For probability can be used 'can' or 'may'!


----------



## mikasa_90

(это) должно быть весело 

Pronunciation is:

eto  dolzno bitz veselo


----------



## Ptak

mikasa_90 said:


> Pronunciation is:
> 
> eto dolzno bitz veselo


Don't mislead people. This isn't the pronunciation.


----------



## slavic_one

Etâ dolžnâ byť viselâ (â - short a; ž - zh; y - hard i; ť - soft t)


----------



## mrayp

slavic_one said:


> As far as I know, 'must' is udes to express necessity! For probability can be used 'can' or 'may'!



Are you talking about English or Russian?

In English, must can also be used to express a high degree of probability.

For example "Bungee-jumping must be fun!" would mean "I can imagine that it would be fun to do bungee-jumping."


----------



## slavic_one

Doesn't matter which language. I know what's it used for, but still I wouldn't agree that 'must' is rather for probability than necessity!
And I'm not quite sure that "I can imagine that it WOULD be fun" would be a good translation. Must is a must and it's more like "I can imagine it IS fun"!
And that's it. Necessity!
That's how I see things here.


----------



## Ptak

Grizlyk said:


> It must be fun = (это)*,* должно быть*,* весело
> 
> На вечеринке*,* должно быть*,* весело.


Without commas, the meaning in Russian is literal: it *ought to* be fun, it *should* be fun.


----------



## Grizlyk

Ptak said:


> Without commas, the meaning in Russian is literal: it *ought to* be fun, it *should* be fun.


 

Actualy I did everything right and those comas arent needed here.

It must be fun - это должно быть весело. without comas here.

На вечеринке должно быть весело = at the party it should be fun there
На вечеринке, должно быть, весело = at the party, probably, is fun

Sorry for my english: its going worse and worse


----------



## Ptak

Grizlyk said:


> Actualy I did everything right and those comas arent needed here.


Actualy I just don't think so.



> It must be fun - это*,* должно быть*,* весело. without comas here.


Yes, without comas here, only in the English sentence, but I'm not talking about the English sentence which is correct without commas. The Russian sentence should have commas.



> На вечеринке должно быть весело = at the party it should be fun there


In Russian, the sense of the sentence in this case is not a supposition, but even a sort of order. It MUST be, it OUGHT to. If you don't mark out "должно быть" with commas, the meaning of the verb is literal.



> На вечеринке, должно быть, весело = at the party, probably, is fun


If you mark out "должно быть" with commas, it means "probably", "must be" (in the sense of a supposition).


----------



## Ptak

By the way, here is the answer of Gramota.ru:
http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/29_327907


----------



## Grizlyk

Yeah, I understand what you mean, but still my last 2 examples are correct.

"It must be fun" without context can be translated to russian in different ways.


----------



## inlovewithlife

and I would translate the phrase as "'это должно быть *здорово*"
здорово = fun, cool etc.
though I agree that a more specified context is needed


----------

